# I love Gooooold!



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes my friends it is true. The Freaky Deaky Dutch Boys are at it again. Take a look and admire in its beauty the one, the only.. ok maybe not only but the Creme Brule Iron Melter Torch Lighter!

We've learned 2 man rules out of this one! #1 Your not allowed to send sticks you yourself have not smoked! and #2 it is punishable by death to disguise a Lars GF as a CC.

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=292&i=p6210091ne5.jpg


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Becareful with that thing.:ss


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

If I hadn't just received the same thing (for all intents and purposes) I would be seriously jealous. Good hit fellas, and again thanks from me.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Excelant hit. And one of the outstanding Gorilla sticks to boot  . Enjoy!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> We've learned 2 man rules out of this one! #1 Your not allowed to send sticks you yourself have not smoked! and #2 it is punishable by death to disguise a Lars GF as a CC.


Nice hit and yes those are good rules. :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> #1 Your not allowed to send sticks you yourself have not smoked!


well ok Johnny, you can return the Bolivar Gold Medal  all the others I smoked (including the Gorillafinger).


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I love the Freaky Dutch Boys devil face!

Nice hit guys. :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Very interesting hit!! Well done!!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

And the Tulip Twins strike again!

Nicely done boys.

Johnny, enjoy!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet hit guys. :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> We've learned 2 man rules out of this one! #1 Your not allowed to send sticks you yourself have not smoked! and #2 it is punishable by death to disguise a Lars GF as a CC.


I have smoked all of the sticks in there Johnny5, even the lars u

But to me it was more about sending you the lighter you needed for those 
herfs out there in the sandbox.
Stroopwafels for you and your men are also comming soon if I am not mistaking, will call the manufacturer this week to confirm  :ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

excellent hit fellers!! :tu


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Great hit guys.. Enjoy those smokes JK.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice Hit Guys 

Enjoy Johnny

James


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Nicely done. Hope you learned your lesson, young un :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hit! The Tulip Twins - I like it!!


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, the Tulip Twins don't play nice. 

Nice hit guys.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

MNWanger said:


> Yup, the Tulip Twins don't play nice.


Yes we do


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice work from our two favorite Dutchmen


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tweedle dee and tweedle dum are picking on me and they wont stop!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, I love those little clogs!  Great hit!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

You shouldn't keep your addy such a secret Jim, then we could bomb you too, clogs included


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats a beautiful thing right there.
:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> Yup, the Tulip Twins don't play nice.
> 
> Nice hit guys.


:r Tulip Twins! :r


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

nice one guys.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

jbo said:


> Man, I love those little clogs!  Great hit!


I actually threw them on my key chain and cart 'em around


----------



## RailRunner (May 25, 2008)

That's cool. I see my fellow Dutchmen have been creative. Enjoy Lt.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gentlemen.. I Honored the Man rule... It is done.. I've been scared by Lars!

The nervous anticipation....


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=48&i=p7200130va6.jpg

And im done.....:hn:BS

http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=187&i=p7200132fy5.jpg


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

whats with the face...looks like your smoking death


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Stefan8708 said:


> whats with the face...looks like your smoking death


much worse


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish I could have seen it in person.:r


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good hit boys!............:tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Gentlemen.. I Honored the Man rule... It is done.. I've been scared by Lars!
> 
> The nervous anticipation....
> 
> ...


Incase someone missed this great day in history.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> Incase someone missed this great day in history.


Tabb needs a Lars Teten as well I think


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Way to man up John. You are braver than I am. My Lars still sits in the humi "aging"


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Way to man up John. You are braver than I am. My Lars still sits in the humi "aging"


Sir you should never admit things like that. Ever. It is in the man rules. I mean look it up. www.manrules.com

NOT A REAL LINK>


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

icantbejon said:


> Way to man up John. You are braver than I am. My Lars still sits in the humi "aging"


Smoke it, or the smell will spoil all your good cigars in your humi!


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Smoke it, or the smell will spoil all your good cigars in your humi!


I just can't do it Don. All the warnings I heard before getting one made me terrified of the Lars.


----------



## Misha (Apr 27, 2008)

Suck it up and light it!
It makes your breath urinal cake fresh!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

icantbejon said:


> I just can't do it Don. All the warnings I heard before getting one made me terrified of the Lars.


you're in a warzone, and a Lars scares you? Good thing Al Qaida didn't team up with Lars Tetens then


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> you're in a warzone, and a Lars scares you? Good thing Al Qaida didn't team up with Lars Tetens then


Or did they?


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Or did they?


Conspiracy theorists unite!!!

Welcome back JK


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

icantbejon said:


> Conspiracy theorists unite!!!
> 
> Welcome back JK


Thanks, you were right.. OKTOBERFEST Rocked!! As soon as I get pics i'll post on facebook somehow... btw I got one of those funky hats!


----------

